# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Одноклассники... найдется всё

## Антоха

чего только народ не выкладывает

----------


## Антоха

чего только нет на этом портале

----------


## Антоха

полеты......

----------


## Антоха

куча интересного и редкого.. раритетный ныне МиГ-27 и мега фотография взлета МиГ-23 в Баграме (ДРА) 1987 г.

----------


## Антоха

МиГ-31  поджигают и из него катапультируются... и не только из него

----------


## Антоха

су-25 ВВС СССР и Украины

----------


## F378

да интересненько

----------


## Антоха

Украина ваще богата на фотографии))) даже усть фото-свидетельства  переучивания Руандийцев в 2006 году.. откуда тока самоли берут на продажу???

----------


## Антоха

немного приколов

----------


## Антоха

мои любимые МиГ-29!

----------


## AC

> откуда тока самоли берут на продажу???


Из закромов Родины: много им их от СССР осталось...  :Smile:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

да уж, с трупами я думаю это борщ всмысле перебор........ :Frown:  не для однклассников это точно.

----------


## Антоха

продолжим... снова Украина и опять фотографии с МиГ-29 в кадре

----------


## Антоха

МиГи из Эребуни.. не знал что снежные барсы едят траву.... курить - еще куда ни шло, но не есть))))

----------


## Антоха

палубная авиация жжет))))

----------


## Антоха

еще нашел МиГ-29.. подпись к снимку очень даже неординарная: в помощь жителям села или на уборке урожая

----------


## Антоха

Л-39 в полете

----------


## AC

> чего только народ не выкладывает


Вертолет в воде в корневом постинге -- это Ми-8 авиации ВВ МВД, упавший в реку Сунжа летом 2003 г.
 :Cool:

----------


## Micro

> Вертолет в воде в корневом постинге -- это Ми-8 авиации ВВ МВД, упавший в реку Сунжа летом 2003 г.


В базе данных "Soviets Transports" найдётся следующее: 

     95274   "46" yellow   Mi-8MTV-2 Russian MoI/VV    opb 14 oae at Mozdok; w/o 17oct02 on a flight from Mozdok to Koshkeldy (Gudermes district of Chechnya) when collided in bad visibility with a high-voltage power-line near Komsomolskoye  and crash-landed in the Terek river, 1 out of 3 crew members and 2 out of 22 passengers killed

----------


## AC

> В базе данных "Soviets Transports" найдётся следующее: 
>     95274   "46" yellow   Mi-8MTV-2 Russian MoI/VV    opb 14 oae at Mozdok; w/o 17oct02 on a flight from Mozdok to Koshkeldy (Gudermes district of Chechnya) when collided in bad visibility with a high-voltage power-line near Komsomolskoye  and crash-landed in the Terek river, 1 out of 3 crew members and 2 out of 22 passengers killed


Хм-м-м...  :Confused: 
В своем постинге я опирался вот на это:
Жирохов М. "В небе чеченской войны" -- "М-Хобби" №6/2008
В статье приведено именно это фото с подписью про Сунжу и 2003 г.

----------


## Антоха

Су-24 с разными интересными эмблемами и ваще....

----------


## Антоха

народ ваще ошалел! в ДЗ фотаются! раньше за такое турма светила бы))))  поэтому от греха подальше прикрою парню лицо;)

----------


## Антоха

моряки летают

----------


## Антоха

дети и авиация)))

----------


## Антоха

наши офицеры выбирают зубастые МиГ-29!!!

----------


## Антоха

украинские Су-27

----------


## Антоха

вот это ваще сила!!!!!!!!! первый раз такое увидел!!! может кто знает где и когда был такой пролет?

----------


## balu109

очуметь....
чего тока не нароешь в "дембельских" альбомах!
этт скока ж еще лежит-пылится у народа?!!!!

----------


## Антоха

новая партия фотографий

----------


## [RUS] MK

> да уж, с трупами я думаю это борщ всмысле перебор........ не для однклассников это точно.


Это Вы про 4 фотку с начала? Я долго думал-что ЭТО, пока, наконец, не дошло...  :Frown:

----------


## Snake

*Антоха*, Спасибо за подборку! Очень интересно!

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

> Это Вы про 4 фотку с начала? Я долго думал-что ЭТО, пока, наконец, не дошло...


да про нее.

----------


## forten07

Как Вы там эти фото ищете?  :Confused: Там же не даш в поиске Су-27.. Такого не найдет. И потом перед тем как там светить свой ИП под липовым именем и легендой надо же знать как искать. И потом клонов там дочерта- одних Путинов, Ющенко и пр сколько... :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

ну раз всем нравится я продолжу :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

нахожу не специально а в процессе общения с одноклассниками :Biggrin:  ни каких масок Путина и уж тем более Ющенко я не использую, так как не считаю нужным шифроваться :Smile:

----------


## Любомирский

А с моряками ничего больше не было?

----------


## Антоха

> А с моряками ничего больше не было?


ну почему же)))

----------


## Любомирский

Спасибо, мне любое фото с кузи интересо. так что, спасибо еще раз.

----------


## Антоха

Немного украинских Су-27

----------


## Антоха

заканчиваем с украиной и готовимся к просмотру последствий заварушки с грузинами...

----------


## Pasha S

Ааааааабалдеть! Парад с этой стороны еще не видел! Мега респект тем людям, которые делали эти снимки!

----------


## forten07

Ну я бы так насчет парада не дурел. Обычный строевой проход. А вот Грузинская-Украинско-Израильско-Американская агрессия против России интересует! :Biggrin: 
П.С 
Антоха! Можете выдать мне в ЛС адрес вашего профиля в однокл? Уж очень интересно глянуть где Вы в свое время обитали (возможно мы когда-то пересекались).   :Confused:

----------


## AC

> заканчиваем с украиной и готовимся к просмотру последствий заварушки с грузинами...


С большим нетерпением буквально готовимся!...  :Eek:  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> С большим нетерпением буквально готовимся!...


ну вот например...  :Frown:

----------


## Антоха

специально по просьбе AndyK :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

а как вам такое?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
кто-то может объяснить это фотошоп или что? Фотку получит от друга с одноклассников, а он скачал у своего друга и пока тот в отпуске он никакой информации... :Frown:

----------


## Serega

> а как вам такое?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> кто-то может объяснить это фотошоп или что? Фотку получит от друга с одноклассников, а он скачал у своего друга и пока тот в отпуске он никакой информации...


 - конечно фотошоп. Это самоль с гвардейского (там кстати есть и су-24мр). Так вот морда тут - растянутая с А-10, а тигр - с какого-то торнадо скорее всего. фотошоп короче.

----------


## F378

конечно жоп.   видно невооруженным глазом

----------


## balu109

на морде б/у от А10 даже не "закрашен" пушечный порт разметка для заправщика. не зачет.
да и зачем? 24ка и так красива.

----------


## Антоха

акула и дракон!!!

----------


## [RUS] MK

А что это на последней фотке у него под брюхом?  :Confused:

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Тю, специалисты блин, КАБ-1500 не узнают...

----------


## F378

я так думаю что там каб-1500

----------


## C-22

Под фюзеляжем Су-24М на балочном держателе БД4-УСК подвешена КАБ-1500Л...

С уважением

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Тю, специалисты блин, КАБ-1500 не узнают...


Ну насчет специалиста-это Вы загнули!  :Smile: 




> я так думаю что там каб-1500





> Под фюзеляжем Су-24М на балочном держателе БД4-УСК подвешена КАБ-1500Л...
> 
> С уважением


Спасибо за ответы!

----------


## Антоха

немного Казахов

----------


## Антоха

Су-24 ... не очень приятные кадры.. кто знает обстоятельства чп?

----------


## Антоха

а тут ваще жесть... правда известно, что эта беда в Воронеже случилась :Frown:

----------


## Антоха

известный случай столкновения в воздухе кубинских летчиков.. 99 год.. Геннадий Авраменко тогда немного не дотянул до полосы, но успел вовремя "выйти"

----------


## forten07

Антоха! Давайте еще! Кстати - как тот 24й так перевернулся? Козла дал? Вряд ли его уже когда либо увидели в небе...
 ПС. А как таи с Грузинами?

----------


## Антоха

после долгого пререрыва вызванного техническими сложностями на форуме продолжим)))

----------


## Антоха

су-25 захватили "одноклассники"... куда не глянь везде они :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

красивый проход парой

----------


## MADMAX

Тут как-то наткнулся на музыкальный трек Кати Чеховой, и представил, что эта композиция может быть отличным саундтреком к видео военной авиации...
Прослушать трек Катя First - Крылья В Бой (Иван Scratchin's Band Mix) можно здесь:
http://vkontakte.ru/audio.php?gid=464192

----------


## Антоха

Смотрите какая красавица!!!

----------


## elevon

> Су-24 ... не очень приятные кадры.. кто знает обстоятельства чп?


04.03.2004, Авария Су-24мр, аэродром Шаталово, после выполнения на самолете 24 месячных регламентных работ и замены головки механизма разворота колес (МРК) передней стойки шасси командиром части было принято решение на выполнение проруливания с целью проверки работоспособности МРК с одновременной тренировкой летчика по выполнению первоначального этапа разбега. На БВПП после страгивания экипаж самолета (ст. летчик (3-го класса): общий налет - 263 ч, в том числе на самолете Су-24 – 16ч07 мин (самостоятельно-27
мин) с инструктором – зам. командира эскадрильи летчиком – снайпером) увеличил обороты двигателей до максимальных значений. По мере увеличения скорости движения до 100 км/ч экипаж почувствовал увод самолета влево, после уборки оборотов двигателей на режим "МГ"
отклонением педалей безрезультатно пытался парировать возникший разворачивающий момент. В 1300 м от начала ВПП самолет сошел с ВПП, столкнулся с плотным бруствером снега высотой около метра, развернулся на 90 град. И перевернулся через консоль крыла.
Экипаж ВС невредим и эвакуирован через разбитое остекление кабины. Самолет получил значительные повреждения конструкции фюзеляжа, хвостового оперения, правой консоли крыла.

----------


## Антоха

Авиабаза "Мары". Уникальная цветная фотография истребителя МиГ-29  из состава 2-й аэ в фирменном декоре "Агрессоров". 
P.S. Честно говоря впервые сегодня увидел этот снимок! и это не смотря на то, что мы с Серёгой в свое время нашли много инфы по данному самолету и даже смогли реконструировать для нашей книги его камуфляж и декор.

----------


## Антон

> Смотрите какая красавица!!!


А кто это такая?Можно поподробнее?Что то мне кажется что это фотомонтаж(больно МИг здоровый)

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А кто это такая?Можно поподробнее?Что то мне кажется что это фотомонтаж(больно МИг здоровый)


Ага. У них даже четкость и контрастность разная. МиГ более зернистый.

----------


## Snake

> Ага. У них даже четкость и контрастность разная. МиГ более зернистый.


Всё там нормально, на монтаж не похоже. Похоже на отсканенную фотку  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Всё там нормально, на монтаж не похоже. Похоже на отсканенную фотку


все верно, фотка отсканена с бумажной. 
объяснение фотографии очень простое - действующие лица: 
1) МиГ-29 принадлежавший 404 иап аэродром "Орловка". 
2) красавица в ШЗ это жена одного из летчиков полка

----------


## AC

> 04.03.2004, Авария Су-24мр, аэродром Шаталово, после выполнения на самолете 24 месячных регламентных работ и замены головки механизма разворота колес (МРК) передней стойки шасси командиром части было принято решение на выполнение проруливания с целью проверки работоспособности МРК с одновременной тренировкой летчика по выполнению первоначального этапа разбега. На БВПП после страгивания экипаж самолета (ст. летчик (3-го класса): общий налет - 263 ч, в том числе на самолете Су-24 – 16ч07 мин (самостоятельно-27
> мин) с инструктором – зам. командира эскадрильи летчиком – снайпером) увеличил обороты двигателей до максимальных значений. По мере увеличения скорости движения до 100 км/ч экипаж почувствовал увод самолета влево, после уборки оборотов двигателей на режим "МГ"
> отклонением педалей безрезультатно пытался парировать возникший разворачивающий момент. В 1300 м от начала ВПП самолет сошел с ВПП, столкнулся с плотным бруствером снега высотой около метра, развернулся на 90 град. И перевернулся через консоль крыла.
> Экипаж ВС невредим и эвакуирован через разбитое остекление кабины. Самолет получил значительные повреждения конструкции фюзеляжа, хвостового оперения, правой консоли крыла.


А его восттановили или бросили в результате?  :Confused:

----------


## elevon

> А его восттановили или бросили в результате?


скорее всего списали, суди сам - переворот через правое крыло т.е. ушла правая осн. стойка, правая ПЧК, киль + фонари помоему ломиками пробивали...

----------


## Антон

Не одноклассники,а ЖЖ. :Smile:  Великолепная фотоэкскурсия по экраноплану "Лунь"
http://igor113.livejournal.com/51213.html

----------


## Антон

А никто не подскажет это МИг-29 и Курска ведь?
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d-djek2...202639/?page=0

----------


## Антоха

> А никто не подскажет это МИг-29 и Курска ведь?
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d-djek2...202639/?page=0


да, Вы правы

----------


## AC

> да, Вы правы


Так эти до сих пор в Халино? Или сдали???  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

> Так эти до сих пор в Халино? Или сдали???


этим фотографиям лет 5. 
В своё время автор делал их по моей просьбе.. точнее я просил пофотать в полёте МиГ-29, а он подошел к просьбе более "творчески":) Потом, как обычно, копии пошли гулять "в народ" и вот теперь всплывают даже под видом эротики :Biggrin: 
Сейчас эти самолёты уже не в Халино.

----------


## AC

> этим фотографиям лет 5. 
> В своё время автор делал их по моей просьбе.. точнее я просил пофотать в полёте МиГ-29, а он подошел к просьбе более "творчески":) Потом, как обычно, копии пошли гулять "в народ" и вот теперь всплывают даже под видом эротики
> Сейчас эти самолёты уже не в Халино.


Ага, понял Вас, Антон, спасибо...

----------


## Антон

ИНтересно это БХАТ?

----------


## AC

> ИНтересно это БХАТ?


Почему БХАТ то?... Это Россия...  :Smile:

----------


## C-22

> ИНтересно это БХАТ?


57-й гвардейский Краснознаменный иап, г. Норильск аэродром Алыкель

----------


## FLOGGER

С-22, давненько Вас эдесь не было. С возвращением.
P.S.Я был уверен, что это действующий азродром.

----------


## Антон

:Rolleyes:

----------


## ZaSlon

На Мой мир@mail.ru - тоже кое-что найдется (фото выложены работниками запорожского АРЗ) 
"Эксперименты" с камуфляжем и Су-25 ВВС Чада:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> С-22, давненько Вас эдесь не было. С возвращением.
> P.S.Я был уверен, что это действующий азродром.


Так это и было снято при жизни Норильского полка... Потом эти Бэшки в Канск попали

----------


## ZaSlon

> Так это и было снято при жизни Норильского полка... Потом эти Бэшки в Канск попали


Ещё Норильск - http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...bum=116&page=1
Под крайним фото написано "был месяц май..."  :Biggrin:

----------


## VULCANO

Выложу то  что попалось, на просторах  одноквасников))  на фотках машины с ЛИСа  
Чирчикской рембазы,    фотки  нашёл в этом сообществе http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/#/group/48884488405008 , в которое собственно из-за фоток и вступил

----------


## VULCANO

Попались фотки с серебристыми СУ-17, вроде Сиверская :Rolleyes:

----------


## C-22

> Попались фотки с серебристыми СУ-17, вроде Сиверская


Спасибо за отличные фото! Су-17М, скорее всего 6 Краковско-Берлинский орденов Суворова и Кутузова апиб, 30-я адиб, аэродром Степь, ЗабВО

----------


## Виталик

Прошу прощения за оффтоп. Кстати всех с Новым Годом! 
Я военный и начальство нам запрещает создание анкет на Одноклассниках. И в любых других соцсетях кроме Вконтакта. Раньше еще на МоемМире@майл.Ру можно было но потом и там заставили удалить. Во как.

----------


## Torero

> Я военный и начальство нам запрещает создание анкет на Одноклассниках. И в любых других соцсетях кроме Вконтакта. Раньше еще на МоемМире@майл.Ру можно было но потом и там заставили удалить. Во как.


 Неужели проверяют есть ли у кого из подчинненых страницы в соцсетях?

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто-то, наверное, не дремлет...

----------


## Антон

> Прошу прощения за оффтоп. Кстати всех с Новым Годом! 
> Я военный и начальство нам запрещает создание анкет на Одноклассниках. И в любых других соцсетях кроме Вконтакта. Раньше еще на МоемМире@майл.Ру можно было но потом и там заставили удалить. Во как.


а кем служите если не секрет?

----------


## Виталик

> а кем служите если не секрет?


Зам.начальника по лицензионно-разрешительной работе. Да нет дело даже не в этом. Форум чем не та же соцсеть? Пребывание на форумах даже приветствуется. В контакте пожалуйста, вступай в группы все можно. Одноклассники, Твитер и еще пара сетей-Строжайше запрещены!

----------


## Виталик

> Неужели проверяют есть ли у кого из подчинненых страницы в соцсетях?


Мне порой кажется наоборот. На форумах и вконтакте за нашими действиями можно следить. На одноклассниках нельзя. А раз там нельзя держать под контролем переписку-проще вообще запретить туда приходить.

----------


## Torero

Да, интересно... Сам военный, но у нас нет  интереса начальства к интернету. Небольшой вопрос - а разве ВКонтакте можно следить за перепиской пользователя?

----------


## Виталик

Я предположил :) иначе вообще нет логического объяснения.

----------


## Антон

> Да, интересно... Сам военный, но у нас нет  интереса начальства к интернету. Небольшой вопрос - а разве ВКонтакте можно следить за перепиской пользователя?


соответствующим органам можно :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Зам.начальника по лицензионно-разрешительной работе.


Хотелось бы узнать, чем занимается в армии "Зам.начальника по лицензионно-разрешительной работе"? Что это за работа такая?

----------


## Виталик

Military Secret :-D

----------


## FLOGGER

Я так и понял.

----------


## Холостяк

> Прошу прощения за оффтоп. Кстати всех с Новым Годом! 
> Я военный и начальство нам запрещает создание анкет на Одноклассниках. И в любых других соцсетях кроме Вконтакта. Раньше еще на МоемМире@майл.Ру можно было но потом и там заставили удалить. Во как.


Вообще то, по большому счету прямой запрет на создание анкет с Интернете начался недавно. Просто "ограниченный" контингент вояк, оформляя свои полные индентификационные данные в общем доступе, тупо не понимают раскрытие инфы ДСП. В руководящих документах военнослужащему разрешено индентифицировать себя только в знвании, ФИО и личном номере. Это само собой разумеющееся. Однако наши идиотики находящиеся в кадре раскрывали полностью свой послужной список, биографию, должности, фамилии сослуживцев и командиров, штатную структуру.., сопровождая это фотографиями со штатным вооружением, публикуя списки выпускников училищ - и все это отвечая на вопросы анкет в соц.сетях, сайтах, форумах..., в общении друг с другом. Такого идиотизма нигде нет! Подобного нигде в мире нет. 
Сейчас, уверяю Вас, все "фильтруется". И это хорошо и радует! При этом я лично знаю процесс, так как дело было в нашей структуре НИИ, над одним подобным идиотиком с Чкаловской дослужившимся до майора и выставляющем сканы служебных документов в Интернете. Наказывать недоумков надо по полной программе, так как ведут они себя что сопляки.



> Хотелось бы узнать, чем занимается в армии "Зам.начальника по лицензионно-разрешительной работе"? Что это за работа такая?


Наверно лицензии на убийства выдает?
Но вот тоже - воинскую должность в новой структуре назвал. По возрасту определяем "сетку". Вот так помаленьку-помаленьку... Поэтому и приходит "веселый Чекист"...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Наверно лицензии на убийства выдает?[


Очень смешно, а, главное, остроумно. По существу-то не можете ответить? Если она такая "секретная", что ж он ее указал? 



> Но вот тоже - воинскую должность в новой структуре назвал. По возрасту определяем "сетку". Вот так помаленьку-помаленьку...


ЦРУ прилипло к экранам. Замерло в нетерпении.



> Поэтому и приходит "веселый Чекист"...


За чем? Или за кем? 
По-моему, этого "секретного" Виталика здесь уже вычислили:http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=9...postcount=1152

----------


## Виталик

Зачем же предъявлять? Тем более несуществующие ссылки? Тут у нас форум тихий дружный. Не надо чужую грязь тащить сюда. Ок? Ну вот и ладушки..

----------


## FLOGGER

> Хотите предъявлять идите на тот форум там предъявяйте. А тут форум тихий дружный. Не надо чужую грязь тащить сюда. Ок? Ну вот и ладушки..


На *том* форуме Вас, как Вы сами написали, заблокировали. Там же Вам и "предъявили".  Там Вы успели напоследок еще и нахамить людям. Насчет "грязи"... так не нужно ее устраивать, на следите. И тогда никто, даже самый злобный Ваш враг не сможет Вас ни в чем упрекнуть.
 Что же касается нашего Форума, то  в зависимости от тем он, бывает, кипит такими страстями, что ой-ёй-ёй! Так что он далеко не всегда "тихий и дружный". Это далеко не болото.

----------


## Виталик

Да нет у меня ни злобных никаких даже просто врагов. Друзья есть. А врагов вот как то не нажил. На том форуме уже сутки как тишина в теме. Посмеялись и успокоились. А вообще я в эту тему зашел поинтересоваться почему нам начальство в одноклассники не разрешает заходить. Какие никакие ответы я получил. На чем спасибо. Изволю кланяться. А если хотите узнавать кто кем служит кого как зовут то думаю для этого есть тема знакомства. Где я могу узнать про вас а вы про нас. 
С уважением Виталий.

----------


## Холостяк

Враг подслушивает!
Вот на компе, для юзеров из наших вояк и уволенных, надо такую надпись ставить.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Враг подслушивает!
> Вот на компе, для юзеров из наших вояк и уволенных, надо такую надпись ставить.


Уже... :Biggrin:

----------


## Intruder

> Уже...


Добрый день Александр!
Но полочке не 32 масштаб случаем?

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Добрый день Александр!
> Но полочке не 32 масштаб случаем?


Добрый...
Да нет - 48-й...для 32-го королевство маловато... :Frown:  :Biggrin:

----------


## muk33

Вот и новый самолетик там засветился:

----------


## Антоха

результат новых "поисков" на одноклассниках

----------


## Avia M

"Не сдаются". "Буревестник".

----------


## GThomson

> результат новых "поисков" на одноклассниках


последнее фото из Кульбакино - тогда Водопоя. переучивание лахтинского полка, 1990+/- 1год.

----------


## GThomson

на горизонте, под крылом, на фоне девятиэтажек Кульбакино, башенные краны на строительстве второй очереди испытательной станции. чёрная Г-образная конструкция - форсажный выхлоп-глушитель стенда НК-25, так и не успели освоить полностью...

----------


## PECHKIN

> наши офицеры выбирают зубастые МиГ-29!!!


120 ИАП в Домне, ЗабВО.

Раз увидел эту темку, то выложу несколько эксклюзивных фото своего еще недавно летающего однокашника в Армении

Эрибуни. Армения, 2011 год

----------


## PECHKIN

И еще, посвежее, День России в Ереване 11.06.2014

----------


## Avia M

"Сушка".

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/51637981675651/a...7/665830884483

----------


## Fencer

Аэродром Возжаевка (источник https://ok.ru/group/43183340519676/a...0/849208486140).

----------


## Fencer

"В/ч 30064 89-91 г." (источник https://ok.ru/group/44341491269820/a...4/849388665788).

----------


## Avia M

"Поехали"...

----------


## Gefest83

Ну не одноклассники, ВК тоже может порадовать)

----------


## Fencer

> Ну не одноклассники, ВК тоже может порадовать)


Известная фотография...

----------


## Gefest83

> Известная фотография...


Хм... а я вот впервые наткнулся(((

----------


## Gefest83

https://ok.ru/profile/142828641171/photos Есть интересности с Су-25)

----------


## Djoker

Остров

     

https://ok.ru/profile/457430146414/album/256645279854

----------


## Elfien

Забавно, раньше бы за такое расстреляли.

----------


## OKA

> Забавно, раньше бы за такое расстреляли.


Это раздел "фото-видео", ветка "одноклассники-найдётся всё". 

Что-то нашлось на тему забавного?  ))

----------


## Gefest83

с ПТБ...
https://ok.ru/profile/88817724542/al...4/848860346750

----------


## Fencer

Снято 30.10.2017 года (с сайта "Одноклассники").

----------


## Gefest83

:Cool:

----------


## sovietjet

> 


Мончегорск?

----------


## Fencer

Здесь https://ok.ru/pamyativoy/album/52804702634233 много фотографий вертолетов во время войны в Афганистане.

----------


## Avia M

КНААПО ЛИС...

https://ok.ru/video/2680883923

----------


## Fencer

Самолёт Президента Российской Федерации - широкофюзеляжный лайнер Ил-96-300ПУ(М). https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ac7....96b16c1ebe80ec

----------


## OKA

> Самолёт Президента Российской Федерации - широкофюзеляжный лайнер Ил-96-300ПУ(М). https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ac7....96b16c1ebe80ec


Ошибка 404. Нет такой страницы

----------


## Fencer

> Ошибка 404. Нет такой страницы


Значит удалили...

----------


## Gefest83

:Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Значит удалили...


Немного про "первые" :

Борт номер 1 | My Aviation

----------


## Gefest83

:Cool:

----------


## Fencer

Редкий бортовой номер в СССР (источник https://ok.ru/profile/549219460085/pphotos/863172310517)

----------


## Gefest83

Хороший альбом из ВК (фото О. Филонок)

https://vk.com/album28509091_180323029

----------


## Gefest83

https://ok.ru/video/237618137612
с 13:32 Су-25... Хотелось бы узнать к какому полку они принадлежали?

----------


## L39aero

Если память не изменяет то 88омшап. Они потом при расформировании 279окшап пришли на североморск, а потом ушли в Бутурлиновку,когда создали окиап.

----------


## AndyK

> https://ok.ru/video/237618137612
> с 13:32 Су-25... Хотелось бы узнать к какому полку они принадлежали?


С-ты 279 омшап (Североморск-3). Как раз на рубеже 1994/1995 гг они передавались из состава 279 полка в 88 омшап - бывший 88 апиб, выведенный из Венгрии (аэр. Дебрецен), переданный в состав МА ВМФ и переучивавшийся с Миг-27 на Су-25.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group54212572086283/al...3/875790360331

----------


## Gefest83

https://ok.ru/profile/135568504150/album/512577587542

----------


## Gefest83

https://ok.ru/video/12545885543

----------


## Fencer

Редкий бортовой номер в СССР (источник https://ok.ru/group24.12.02so)

----------


## Avia M

Лебяжье... https://ok.ru/lebyazhye/album/52904861958289

----------


## Fencer

Ми-6А RA-21067 перекрасили (источник https://ok.ru/group/45243917664505/t...51970332672249).

----------


## Avia M

Дер. Новая. Использовался в процессе подготовки спецназа к олимпиаде 80.

----------

